# Cara's off to the groomers tomorrow



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Lady Cara is looking a bit bedraggled so she's off to the groomers tomorrow for a little tidy up. Here she is tonight










Will post another tomorrow.

K xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

What a stunner !!!!!

Yogi also has that "Sprocket" from Fraggle Rock look !! X

S x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is adorable! can't wait to see the after pics too


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> What a stunner !!!!!
> 
> Yogi also has that "Sprocket" from Fraggle Rock look !! X
> 
> S x


What is with the hair on the top of their heads??? No matter how I comb it, one shake & it has that dragged through the hedge look. 

K xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Good luck at the groomer and don't forget the piccies!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey I found a cockapoo under all the hair with the most gorgeous eyes!!!



















Not sure Lady Cara is amused though he he xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww!!! she does look beautiful! and she sure does have beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

She looks gorg!
Buddy has that cuddly toy in the back ground of the first pic ,however it has no arms or legs now and he's managed to pull most of the stuffing out


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara's went to Kirsty hospital and had its arms repositioned & stitched back in place. Bless her she prefers scruffy poo looking at her face!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks lovely, it looks like she is wearing a little white hat


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Give it a month & I'm sure it will be back to the fraggle rock look.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks lovely! Biscuit had that expression too - It's as if they know they look different!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love Cara's Fraggle Rock look and hope all goes well with the groomer


----------

